# هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟



## nana25 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*انت موظف ؟ ؟ *



*بتتأخر ؟ ؟ ؟ *



*زهقت من مديرك في الشغل ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ *



*نفسك تطفش منه ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ *



*أو تسيبه وتريح دماغك ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟ ؟*









*إليك الحل الأمثل ! *
















*




*







*



*








*



*










*



*




*هههههههههههههههه*

​


----------



## twety (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههه
 لا جامده بصحيييييييييح

بس للاسف 
وبكل اسف وندم
انا بنوته مش هينفع اعمل كده
دى حاجه
والتانيه المدير فى وشى على طووووول
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## dr.sheko (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

*ههههههههههههه
موضوع لذيذ بس الصور موجوده 
في موضوع الفصل وازاي تنام 
وكمان حل مشكلة تويتيييييي
انها تلبس بروكه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بس ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## lousa188114 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

لذيذة جدا


----------



## totty (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههه

حلوه اوى​


----------



## coptic hero (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا جامده بصحيييييييييح
> 
> بس للاسف
> ...





طيب يا تويتتى هى بتقول الموضوع للى عاوز يطفش من مديره انما انتى اكيد المدير علشان قاعد قدامك ليل نهار يبقى ربنا يتولاه برحمته ويرشده لطريقه انتحار سهله يهرب بيها منك هههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لا جامده بصحيييييييييح
> 
> بس للاسف
> ...


 
ولا يهمك يا تويتى هحاول ادور على موضوع وصور تنفع للموظفات فقط هههههههههههههه اكيد هينفعنى انا كمان

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة دى​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



m.e.e قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع لذيذ بس الصور موجوده *
> *في موضوع الفصل وازاي تنام *
> *وكمان حل مشكلة تويتيييييي*
> ...


 
اولا الصورة اللى فى موضوع الفصل مش متكرره فى الموضوع ده وغير كده شكلة مينفعش طالب ينفع مسجون ههههههههههههه بس برضه موضوع الفصل ده جامد

وبرضه اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



lousa188114 قال:


> لذيذة جدا


 
مرسى ليكى وانت لذيذه اكتر

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا lousa​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



totty قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> حلوه اوى​


 

انت احلى يا توتى

واخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



coptic hero قال:


> طيب يا تويتتى هى بتقول الموضوع للى عاوز يطفش من مديره انما انتى اكيد المدير علشان قاعد قدامك ليل نهار يبقى ربنا يتولاه برحمته ويرشده لطريقه انتحار سهله يهرب بيها منك هههههههههههههههه


 
ايه ده يا هيرو انت بتكلم تويتى كده ليه 

دى تويتى دى عسل وكل الناس بيحبوها

يلا امشى يا بعبع امشى 

خلاص يا تويتى مشيت البعبع واى خدعه ههههههههه

وبرضه اخدنا بركة مشاركتك معانا يا لولو ههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذ قوى
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> لذيذ قوى
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 
مرسى يا عسل على مشاركتك الحلوة

بجد اخدنا بركة يا بنت الفادى​


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

ماهو المدير رغااااااااااااى 
اعم لايه طيب
مش هيسينى انام
هو اللى بيناااااااااااااااام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> ماهو المدير رغااااااااااااى
> اعم لايه طيب
> مش هيسينى انام
> هو اللى بيناااااااااااااااام
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
هو اللى بينام هههههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا تويتى بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## naderr (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



naderr قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله


 

مرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة دى يا نادر

بجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



coptic hero قال:


> طيب يا تويتتى هى بتقول الموضوع للى عاوز يطفش من مديره انما انتى اكيد المدير علشان قاعد قدامك ليل نهار يبقى ربنا يتولاه برحمته ويرشده لطريقه انتحار سهله يهرب بيها منك هههههههههههههههه


 
بقى كده ياهيرو 

الله يرحم ماشى ماشى
اصلا يا بنى المدير بيتمنى يجى يتكلم معايا اى وقت من الزمن
هههههههههههههههههه
حتى كده لما ربنا يتعم عليك وتنزل اسيوط
ابقى تعالى واساله بنفسك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



nana25 قال:


> ايه ده يا هيرو انت بتكلم تويتى كده ليه ​
> 
> دى تويتى دى عسل وكل الناس بيحبوها​
> يلا امشى يا بعبع امشى ​
> ...


 

الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتوووووووون

كبسخ ياهيرووووووووو:smil15:


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



nana25 قال:


> هو اللى بينام هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> عسل يا تويتى بجد اخدنا بركة​


 

هل عندك شك يا نانا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عيب عليكى
انتى عارفه الحقيقه برضه
طبعا النت والمنتدى والشات بقى وانتى عارفه الباقى
واصحى بدرى ابقى فااااااااااااااااايقه بشكل
هههههههههههههههه  :t33:


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



m.e.e قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع لذيذ بس الصور موجوده *
> *في موضوع الفصل وازاي تنام *
> *وكمان حل مشكلة تويتيييييي*
> ...


 

ماهو مش هينفع
ماهو قدامى طول مده الخدمه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> الرب يقاتل عنكم وانتم تصمتوووووووون
> 
> كبسخ ياهيرووووووووو:smil15:


 
ههههههههه علشان تعرفى البنات لبعضهم برضه هههههههههههههه

اى خدعة يا عسل​


----------



## nana25 (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



twety قال:


> هل عندك شك يا نانا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عيب عليكى
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه

بصرة يا بنت انا كده برضه ههههههههههههههه ببقى فاااااااااااااااااايقه​


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



nana25 قال:


> ولا يهمك يا تويتى هحاول ادور على موضوع وصور تنفع للموظفات فقط هههههههههههههه اكيد هينفعنى انا كمان​
> 
> 
> اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة دى​


 
اعتبر ده وعد يعنى
انتى خلاويس عارفه ظروفى ايه

دوريلى بقى على حاجه اعملها 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



nana25 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> بصرة يا بنت انا كده برضه ههههههههههههههه ببقى فاااااااااااااااااايقه​


 

الحال من بعضه
ههههههههههههههههههههه

وحال الجميع كذلك :t33:


----------



## kamer14 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههه طرق تحفه:yahoo:


----------



## nana25 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*



kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههه طرق تحفه:yahoo:


 
لو بتشتغلى يا قمر ابقى جربيها هههههههههه

اخدنا بركة يا قمراية​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*

بسم ربنا يسوع 


هذه التسريحات موديل 2008, وهي مناسبة 
لمن يريدان ينام في العمل دون أن يراه المدير , 
او بان يعتقد المدير بانه يعمل بجد ونشاط ..
صحيح التسريحات مضحكة ولكن الفكرة مهضومة ..
حتى شوفوا ..









[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]



ايه رأيكم بقى...؟​​:fun_lol:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*

ههههههههههههههههه واللة فكرة نتفع موظفين الحكومة ههههههه

شكرا لتعبك يا مرمر​


----------



## فادية (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*

هههههههههههههههههههه
اذا كان الشغل بالشكل دا  بلاش منه احسن


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه واللة فكرة نتفع موظفين الحكومة ههههههه
> 
> شكرا لتعبك يا مرمر​



أى خدمة يا R0O0O0KY
بس ابقى خالى المواظفين يدعولى 
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك الجمبل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*



فادية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اذا كان الشغل بالشكل دا  بلاش منه احسن



هههههههههههههههه
عندك حق صدقنى يا فادية 
مالها قاعدة البيوت بس
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## challenger (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*

*أنا أول من سيدعي لك :yaka:
ربنا يطووووووووووووووووول في عمرك !!

فكرة رائعة لكني لست أصلع !
:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## fullaty (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*

هههههههههههههههههه

طيب دى تنفع الولاد الصلع شويه البنات تعملها ازاى 


هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## meery (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*

حلوة الفكرة جدااااااا
وانا شعرى خفيف هتنفعنى ههههههههههه
شكرا لتعبك يا مرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*



challenger قال:


> *أنا أول من سيدعي لك :yaka:
> ربنا يطووووووووووووووووول في عمرك !!
> 
> فكرة رائعة لكني لست أصلع !
> :new6::new6::new6:​*



شكرا لدعائك يا challenger
بس الطريقة دى للى بيحب ينام فى الشغل
واعتقد اللى عايز ينام ده
ممكن يعمل اى حاجة مش يحلق شعره بس
ولا ايه رايك
leasantr​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب دى تنفع الولاد الصلع شويه البنات تعملها ازاى
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة يافيبى الطريقة دى مش هتفضلها البنات
علشان هما مش هيناموا فى الشغل
امال مين بس اللى هيعمل الطبيخ
هههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*



meery قال:


> حلوة الفكرة جدااااااا
> وانا شعرى خفيف هتنفعنى ههههههههههه
> شكرا لتعبك يا مرمر



ههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة ياميرى انا عارفة ان شعرك خفيف
علشان كده انا جبت الطريقة دى ليكى
اى خدمة
هههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل​


----------



## بيتر فتحى (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*

جامده اوى
تسلم ايدك يا بنوته


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اتعلم ازاى تنام فى الشغل*

اممممممم

طيب مش هيلاحظ المدير تغيير شكل الموظف

ما علينا ههههه

شكرا يا مرمر


----------



## twety (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

ياااااااااااااريت كان ينفع

مكنتش اتاخرت دقيقه
:t32::t32:


----------



## gift (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

هههههههههههههه
يا ريت لو كان ينفع عشان انا مش ولد


----------



## meraa (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هل انته موظف؟؟؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههه
جمال قوىىىىىىىى


----------

